# per acre



## manzer7

I recently recieved a bid opportunity on a 440.000 square foot commercial lot.
yearly contract needed and im wondering about a per acre push price


----------



## firelwn82

Per acre? I have never heard of that. I would do it by the hour per truck or loader. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Turf Masters

I agree! The last bid I did in January was for ABOUT TIME SNOW for a Home Depot and they paid by the square foot.If I was in your shoes give them a price by the hour per piece of equipment.In these parts about $150 per hr and a loader approx $150-200 per hr.


----------



## Sno4U

Per hour per truck(or piece of equipment). Or, flat rate per push using a tiered system.
Note: 99% of the time U will make the most money doing per push plowing. With a hourly rate you are guaranteed to never make more than your set fee per hour-you are your own worst enemy.


----------



## Grn Mtn

manzer7;367238 said:


> I recently recieved a bid opportunity on a 440.000 square foot commercial lot.
> yearly contract needed and im wondering about a per acre push price


Welcome to plowsite manzer7, we would be happy to help but you need to do a few things first:

Fill in your signature line with what equipment you have, and give us a little more detail on the bid, sidewalks, islands, is it a 24 hr store, salting?

Also your talking about almost 10 acres, have you done commercial on this scale before? And aren't you curious why your getting asked to bid in the middle of the season?

Around here bidding by the acre is common, I am not sure what you get for snow fall totals but 3" seasonals are bid at about 24 trips +/-. 1" is more like 60 trips. Or $2,000 per acre with a loader if they have one already nearby.


----------



## K&L Salting

I know one place south of Indy that only wants the price per acre. The price is based on a snow fall of up to four inches. Every two inches above that is a fourty percent increase. If I remember correctly it was around $200.00 per acre then to salt it was an additional $200 per acre.Then they had a price for per piece of equipment if they had to come back and cleanup or do extra salting. These price were for the 2003 - 04 season.


----------



## Turf Masters

*Follow up!*

The price is $150 per hr for a one ton or a 3/4 ton pick-up truck per hr.100% of my accounts are by the push for example-3-5 inches,6-10 inches etc.However the min is $150 for a lot even if it takes 20 minutes.Most of the big commercial sites have 2 trucks and a loader going all the time.It is very rare that I lose money on snow plowing!


----------



## firelwn82

WOW $150 for 20 mins, must be nice. Bravo


----------



## Turf Masters

Well let's do the math! $38k for the truck(gmc's 3500 dumps) then add $4600 for the Meyers 9' poly plow then another $5500 for a spreader.Don't forget about fuel,ins and employee or my time in truck.Also I almost forgot BREAKDOWNS and REPAIRS.


----------



## poncho62

manzer7;367238 said:


> I recently recieved a bid opportunity on a 440.000 square foot commercial lot.
> yearly contract needed and im wondering about a per acre push price


*Are we plowing snow, or plowing a field with a tractor?

Per Hour..........

*


----------



## johndeereguy

*Area*

I am here in the middle of no where Iowa and I have one lost that is also 10 acres and one that is 5 acres. They are both 24 hour truck stops. It is priced per hour per machine. When there is 1 inch of snow we are there till it quits and then clean the whole place off. That is why it is per hour. I don't get anywhere new $125 or $150, but I think I a do ok, considering my location


----------



## Turf Masters

Each location across the states will have different price ranges for plowing.What really matters in the end is after everthing is paid,how much money is left in your wallet.


----------



## Silentroo

Per Acre is very common. Sometime we do call it per push. Your lot size is not going to change.... 

Hourly is on it's way out. too many guys out there are willing to bid low and plow slow. Us guys that like per push and bid it to make money understand rewarding a plow guy for plowing rather than driving slow is in everyones best intrest.

I picked up an account this year that we do in 1/2 the time it took the hourly guy to do last year....


----------

